# Furry Weekend Atlanta (FWA) 08!!



## AnonIhmus (Nov 30, 2007)

Who's going??? 07 was my first furry con EVER and I had a blast. I wanna know who's going this year. Must meet moar people!!!
=3


----------



## Kinday (Nov 30, 2007)

Iâ€™m thinking about it. 

Iâ€™m new to the fandom and still in the closet, so going to a con makes me a little nervous.

I already told the family that Iâ€™m going to Atlanta for a training seminar that weekend, which is something Iâ€™ve done a few times. Told the boss Iâ€™m going to Mississippi to visit family. So I have a 5day weekend.

I just need to grow some balls and go to my first con.


----------



## AnonIhmus (Dec 1, 2007)

Kinday said:
			
		

> Iâ€™m thinking about it.
> 
> Iâ€™m new to the fandom and still in the closet, so going to a con makes me a little nervous.
> 
> ...



FWA 07 was my first con and I know how you feel. I was SO nervous- but now it's my favorite thing in the world. It's like.... Going to a giant family reunion or something. You feel (or at least _I_ felt) this big sense of "coming home" kinda feeling. Being around others just like you, its a great sense of -belonging-. It's amazing, just seeing so many furries all in one place and, just wow. I HIGHLY reccomend going. =3

FWA's growing really well, but it's not ENORMOUS yet, so I imagine it's a great con to start with. It was for me. =3


----------



## Growly (Dec 1, 2007)

FWA 05 was my first con, I wouldn't miss it for the world.  It's my favorite con. I agree with you, it feels like home!


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2007)

I was at '07, and I will be at (or more appropriately _near_) '08. I'm not sure what I'll be doing there.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 2, 2007)

I will! And Xi, now that you know what I look like, WE CAN'T MISS EACH OTHER. No more taking pictures of me and...not..knowing me and stuff. o.o Right. TO THE KANGA CAVE!


----------



## Jekkal (Dec 10, 2007)

I plan on grabbing one of the freebie tables. I'd like to do a panel or three though...


----------



## Blaushepherd (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm hoping to go... I've never been to a con, and my mom still keeps asking me what exactly a "furry" is. xP I'm a bit nervous, if I DO get to go, but I think it'd be fun... I just don't know if I could convince any of my friends to go with me, LOL. I don't know any furs IRL, but I do know several animal artists who're active in a ton of online stuff, and I know a couple of canine artists who live in Georgia... so maybe they'd go...

It'd be a little drive, though, since we live in the middle of South Carolina!


----------



## Redin Outmir (Dec 14, 2007)

I live about an hour from the con and I can't believe that I havn't gone yet. I wanted to go last year but I had a wedding that I had to go to. >.< I will be going along with about 4 other friends. This will be my first con and I can't wait to meet more furries. ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 15, 2007)

I wanna go... maybe. =)


----------



## Myoti (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm definetly going this time. It'll be my first fur con, so hopefully lots of fun ensues. 8U

I'm still wondering if I should try to get one of the free tables sometime during it, though. ~_`


----------



## ChrisDom (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll go to 1 eventually =/


----------



## Yves-Alphonse (Dec 30, 2007)

I am considering. . . I've never been to a fur con, so it'd be a new experience!


----------



## Myoti (Jan 8, 2008)

Yves-Alphonse said:
			
		

> I am considering. . . I've never been to a fur con, so it'd be a new experience!


YOU BETTER. >8C

And be sure to take along your snazzy new badge. :V


----------



## Growly (Jan 9, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I wanna go... maybe. =)



Would be cool to meet'cha!


----------



## Joseck (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll be going... this will be my first furry con, and the second con I've worn my deer costume to. Really looking forward to it. A little nervous, though. Never actually interracted with other furs before.


----------



## lolcox (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm considering going, but I'd rather find someone to share a room with. If I can do that by Saturday, then I'll wrangle a couple of days off to go there and do things.


----------



## Skulldog (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be there, in the Dealer's room. 

FWA use to be my local con, now I'll be flying down from Boston to attend.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 20, 2008)

Myself and Runihura will be coming with Kamilya... :3


----------



## Ahkahna (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll be there. Got a Dealers Table and will have stuff up in the art show 

Will be sitting with Quaylak and will be next to Foxy Tangerine.


----------



## wildbilltx (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be there. Last year was my first FWA and I had a fantastic time!


----------



## Pox (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be there with my sister, Kabukihomewood. :B


----------



## angelicgemini (Jan 29, 2008)

I really want to go, but I'll be working on midterms and in class during the weekend.  So unless I'm done early, I won't be there.  But I do plan on having something in the show.
Kind of sucks though, 'cause I don't really know any body and I live pretty close to the con.:-?


----------



## badkittyamy (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll be there as well travelling with a first timer.


----------



## lixa (Jan 31, 2008)

I am going, and it'll be my first con ~EVER~!  Thus I am very very very excited!   Can't wait to see all the suiters!


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, so the time is drawing close - who is totally freaking psyched? I've been watching tons of furcon video, of FWA '07 especially on YouTube to gear up for it. 'cuz I'm a dork like that. 

Rowan and I are both God-Level, which is worth if for raiding the Hospitality Lounge! Woo, food. And the dinner was awesome last year, so I can't wait to see what it is this year...and I still use and love my backpack to death.        

We're also bringing a first timer, who isn't actually a furry. We're just very persuasive...well, I am, I'm the only one who's actually been, this will be Rowan's first time too. Our friend is an artist, so she'll probably end up hanging out in artist's alley...and I have a spare raccoon tail and ears I'll see if she wants to wear.  I think she does have an anthro character...a squirrel? That's she's had since she was like 12, but she never really went 'furry' with it.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 2, 2008)

I would be excited or at least anticipating something, but I have a feeling that of all the people I am going to meet, a good portion will not remember who I am, which will be rather awkward. As well, I have yet to register, and I forwent god-level and fifth year. I shall be taking a rather standard one this year.


----------



## badkittyamy (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL I'm not a furry at least I don;t consider myself one however. I go to places where I enjoy myself and last year was definately enjoyable.


----------



## Shalindria (Feb 4, 2008)

I will be there with Twin (Arphalia)!


----------



## lolcox (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, my current plan is that I'll be there, but very few will recognize me. 

I'm not even registered as me.


----------



## Benze (Feb 5, 2008)

I shall be there, I'm not known at all, I'm just not looking forward to the ride down in the cramped Infiniti backseat of my friends car


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, I may have room space if anyone needs it. Our friend who was planning to come with us may have school schedule issues that weekend, and I need to check for sure, but if she can't go:

We have booked a room with two double beds. There are two of us, Rowan and I, and we will share a bed. We're both underage, so we won't be drinking a lot, and I'd prefer no huge drunk parties in the room. I definitely don't mind people coming over to socialize, I just want it kind of calm.  We do both smoke, though obviously not in the room, but take that into consideration. I would prefer a female, but really, I don't mind. I just feel slightly less awkward.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't forget to check the weather.

Atlanta: 30337

Wearing a suit will be rather uncomfortable. (Not a fursuit).


----------



## Ahkahna (Feb 7, 2008)

too bad it'll be in the 70's when we leave for Atlanta from Savannah XD

Atlanta is still going to be chilly, but thankfully not as cold as last year. UHG.


----------



## Landis (Feb 10, 2008)

I should be there.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 15, 2008)

Hope everyone has a good time at FWA


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 15, 2008)

HEADING OUT! See you in a couple of hours, FWA! Woot.


----------



## Laughing_otter (Nov 20, 2008)

07 was my first con ^_^ I don't know if anyone remember but i'm the kid who was walking around lost with an otter tail and kept switching it out with my Lemur one heh


----------



## TifosiFox (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't wait FWA '08 will be my first con


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 20, 2008)

FWA 2008 was about 9 months ago. The more relevant thread might be this one.


----------



## TifosiFox (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah I ment '09


----------

